# Compost Topdresser Spreader



## C4talyst

I'm considering pulling the trigger on a compost spreader and have settled on the TruFlow 24d, shown here:

https://earthandturf.com/trueflow-24d/

The thing is nearly $800 and while I'd prefer not to spend that on something that I'll only use a couple times a year, I have found no local rentals here in the DC area.

One last thing I thought I'd try before ordering the 24d, is modification of a cheap drop spreader. I know the hopper wouldn't be as big. I was thinking I could remove the spreader attachments that control flow rate, and leave only the spindle with its mixing, uhh, stuff attached. I could then take a dremel to the bottom if needed to increase the size of the exit.

Naturally I'd have no control over drop rate this way, and would have to size any modifications so that they suit my needs. I don't mind destroying a $50 spreader in an effort to save $800, even if it doesn't work.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ware

I would love to have one of those Earth & Turf topdressers.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

I purchased the Scotts Elite Spreader 80-lb Broadcast Fertilizer with edge guard from Lowes. Out of the box it would not do 80lbs of sand or fertilizer. I replaced the clip that attaches the drive wheel to the spreader gear assembly with a 4 inch 1/4 bolt. Now it will spread 80lbs no problem. If you are planning on modifying a drop or broadcast spreader, look for gear and axle assembly that is metal.


----------



## joeker

Aawickham78 said:


> I purchased the Scotts Elite Spreader 80-lb Broadcast Fertilizer with edge guard from Lowes. Out of the box it would not do 80lbs of sand or fertilizer. I replaced the clip that attaches the drive wheel to the spreader gear assembly with a 4 inch 1/4 bolt. Now it will spread 80lbs no problem. If you are planning on modifying a drop or broadcast spreader, look for gear and axle assembly that is metal.


@Aawickham78, can you take a picture of this part you are referring to? I'd like to do this mod!


----------



## TulsaFan

C4talyst said:


> I'm considering pulling the trigger on a compost spreader and have settled on the TruFlow 24d, shown here:
> 
> https://earthandturf.com/trueflow-24d/
> 
> The thing is nearly $800 and while I'd prefer not to spend that on something that I'll only use a couple times a year, I have found no local rentals here in the DC area.
> 
> One last thing I thought I'd try before ordering the 24d, is modification of a cheap drop spreader. I know the hopper wouldn't be as big. I was thinking I could remove the spreader attachments that control flow rate, and leave only the spindle with its mixing, uhh, stuff attached. I could then take a dremel to the bottom if needed to increase the size of the exit.
> 
> Naturally I'd have no control over drop rate this way, and would have to size any modifications so that they suit my needs. I don't mind destroying a $50 spreader in an effort to save $800, even if it doesn't work.
> 
> Thoughts?


I would love to have the TruFlo 24D or @Shindoman's Bannerman Mini Top Dresser.

However, I found this 36" professional drop spreader at an auction that might work for my sand dispersal. Let you know in a few months! :thumbup:


----------



## C4talyst

Ordered the TruFlow this morning.


----------



## Ware

C4talyst said:


> Ordered the TruFlow this morning.


Curious - did the ~$800 include shipping?


----------



## dmouw

C4talyst said:


> Ordered the TruFlow this morning.


LUCKY!


----------



## ryeguy

An alternative is a compost roller. Your lawn isn't too big so maybe this is an acceptable alternative. It's cheaper and not powered but it's maintenance free (as far as I can tell).

edit: just realized you already ordered! Oh well, will leave it here for others.


----------



## C4talyst

Ware said:


> C4talyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered the TruFlow this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious - did the ~$800 include shipping?
Click to expand...

No...shipping from PA to VA was $150...ouch.


----------



## Ware

C4talyst said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C4talyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered the TruFlow this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious - did the ~$800 include shipping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...shipping from PA to VA was $150...ouch.
Click to expand...

That's a deal! I calculated shipping to me and it was $250. :lol:


----------



## craigdt

ryeguy said:


> An alternative is a compost roller. Your lawn isn't too big so maybe this is an acceptable alternative. It's cheaper and not powered but it's maintenance free (as far as I can tell).
> 
> edit: just realized you already ordered! Oh well, will leave it here for others.


I have a compost roller.

Works really really good.


----------



## Tellycoleman

My only question would be if the hopper fully filled with sand will cause rutting in the yard. I hope the wheels are good. I can't wait to see your results. I have a lot of serious sanding I need to do


----------



## Tellycoleman

Tellycoleman said:


> My only question would be if the hopper fully filled with sand will cause rutting in the yard. I hope the wheels are good. I can't wait to see your results. I have a lot of serious sanding I need to do


I wouldn't even mow my lawn this year just continuously add sand. Lol lol lol


----------



## unclebucks06

I use an eco lawn 250.


----------



## SGrabs33

unclebucks06 said:


> I use an eco lawn 250.


Always have admired those ecolawns. Do you rent it locally?


----------



## unclebucks06

Yes I do.

San Antonio, Tx area


----------



## Colonel K0rn

unclebucks06 said:


> I use an eco lawn 250.


I see that @LawnCareNut made a debut on the front of it. Wonder how that got there.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Update.....


----------



## C4talyst

Tellycoleman said:


> Update.....


Was supposed to he delivered today...didn't show and no updates to tracking info by carrier.


----------



## C4talyst

It finally arrived. I used it this past weekend on the backyard after aerating, overseeding and applying fertilizer. The thing is much bigger than I was expecting. The salesman told me I'd need to use compost that contained no more than 30% moisture. My compost was pretty wet. When I mixed it with peat moss it would be spread rather evenly. I think if I mix my compost or otherwise dry it out for a couple days first, this spreader is going to be a joy.


----------



## TulsaFan

Very nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

I am over here drooling. Also love the lights in the stairs. My wife pushed me to do them when we redid our deck and I couldn't be happier with the decision.


----------



## C4talyst

jdc_lawnguy said:


> I am over here drooling. Also love the lights in the stairs. My wife pushed me to do them when we redid our deck and I couldn't be happier with the decision.


I think it's code here now. They said the lights had to be included when we had the deck built last year.


----------



## Shindoman

Very similar to my Bannerman. I use sand only and keep it covered so it dries out a bit also. Does a pretty nice job of getting a consistent layer spread.


----------



## C4talyst

Shindoman said:


> Very similar to my Bannerman. I use sand only and keep it covered so it dries out a bit also. Does a pretty nice job of getting a consistent layer spread.


I wish I had taken a closer look at the Bannerman, though I'm pretty sure they are more expensive. I have nasty clay soil here so I'll only be spreading compost for now. This thing could really use an auger...I would've paid more for that feature.


----------



## Shindoman

My Bannerman was $900 cad. Equates to about $650 usd. Looking closer at yours I would wager it's the same machine with a different nameplate.


----------



## cnet24

Thoughts on just using a normal large capacity drop spreader? I am running into a similar issue in the Atlanta area with finding equipment for the job. Do you feel this wouldn't work?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Scotts-Turf-Builder-Classic-Drop-Spreader-76565/202895833


----------



## Rashad

unclebucks06 said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> San Antonio, Tx area


Unclebuck06

Where did you rent the Eco 250 in San Antonio, Tx?

Thanks


----------



## mjh648

craigdt said:


> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> An alternative is a compost roller. Your lawn isn't too big so maybe this is an acceptable alternative. It's cheaper and not powered but it's maintenance free (as far as I can tell).
> 
> edit: just realized you already ordered! Oh well, will leave it here for others.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a compost roller.
> 
> Works really really good.
Click to expand...

which one did you get?


----------



## daganh62

craigdt said:


> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> An alternative is a compost roller. Your lawn isn't too big so maybe this is an acceptable alternative. It's cheaper and not powered but it's maintenance free (as far as I can tell).
> 
> edit: just realized you already ordered! Oh well, will leave it here for others.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a compost roller.
> 
> Works really really good.
Click to expand...

How you used it with sand? If so how was it?


----------



## steffen707

TheTurfTamer said:


> I purchased the Scotts Elite Spreader 80-lb Broadcast Fertilizer with edge guard from Lowes. Out of the box it would not do 80lbs of sand or fertilizer. I replaced the clip that attaches the drive wheel to the spreader gear assembly with a 4 inch 1/4 bolt. Now it will spread 80lbs no problem. If you are planning on modifying a drop or broadcast spreader, look for gear and axle assembly that is metal.


Were you saying you replaced the little clips that sit inside the hopper with 1/4" x 4" bolts, and that's how you were able to spread 80 lbs of sand?

Does the elite spreader have metal gear/axle? I have to go look at mine, but i don't remember it being metal.

Do you have a picture of the mod?


----------



## craigdt

daganh62 said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> An alternative is a compost roller. Your lawn isn't too big so maybe this is an acceptable alternative. It's cheaper and not powered but it's maintenance free (as far as I can tell).
> 
> edit: just realized you already ordered! Oh well, will leave it here for others.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a compost roller.
> 
> Works really really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you used it with sand? If so how was it?
Click to expand...

Have not- Need to try it this year.
My initial assumption is that the slots are too big for sand- seems like you would have to really move pretty quick to avoid it all spilling in 1 pile


----------



## SGrabs33

Snagged a Earth and Turf off of FB today. Seems like this is about the only thread with them in it. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## steffen707

SGrabs33 said:


> Snagged a Earth and Turf off of FB today. Seems like this is about the only thread with them in it. Looking forward to trying it out!


Nice snag! How many CF will that hold?


----------



## TulsaFan

SGrabs33 said:


> Snagged a Earth and Turf off of FB today. Seems like this is about the only thread with them in it. Looking forward to trying it out!


@SGrabs33 It looks super clean!!!


----------



## SGrabs33

steffen707 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged a Earth and Turf off of FB today. Seems like this is about the only thread with them in it. Looking forward to trying it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice snag! How many CF will that hold?
Click to expand...

6.7 cu ft supposedly.

Thanks @TulsaFan. Last guy bought it from a landscaper in Texas that barely used it. Previous owner used it a few times a season to topdress his zoysia. All I've found so far is it needs a new belt. Hope to keep it nice and clean to use it for many years. Gotta get some other stuff out of the garage though :lol:


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Snagged a Earth and Turf off of FB today. Seems like this is about the only thread with them in it. Looking forward to trying it out!


Nice find! I would love to have one of those. You should start a dedicated thread about it.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged a Earth and Turf off of FB today. Seems like this is about the only thread with them in it. Looking forward to trying it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find! I would love to have one of those. You should start a dedicated thread about it.
Click to expand...

Thanks @Ware. 
@Mightyquinn told me I was his new best friend yesterday. Weird how that coincided with me buying this topdresser.

Link to dedicated thread


----------

